# yardage sight scale



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Any sight scale would require a ton of info from you. Sight manufacturer, type, DL , DW, arrow weight, plus all our bow's measurements, etc., etc. There are a couple demo pragrams that may help you out. Check out Pinwheel (for On Target 2), TAP, XSight (under free software on the Huntsville Archery Club website). There is more to creating a sight tape than just printing one out...:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

jmar said:


> can someone help my out by emailing me a sight scale so i can print it out..
> [email protected]


If you can tell me a real good measurement between 20 and the farthest you can shoot(40-50 is good) I will make you some up on each side a little. Using a dial caliper would be great if not then measure to the nearest 64th. Also give me your max yardage you want on the scale and which side of the scale you need the numbers on.


----------



## Brian F (Jan 8, 2007)

http://www.hhasports.com/media/opt_ultra_conv_chart.pdf

If you go to this web site you can print the scale they have. Should work for you


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

hha scales dont work on slidebars!


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

jmar said:


> can someone help my out by emailing me a sight scale so i can print it out..
> [email protected]


pm me... i'll take some to work on wednesday and make a .pdf of one and send to you... i have like 20 different ones on one sheet. You'll will find one you can use.


----------

